# back in the saddle again.....



## displaced trout (Feb 6, 2018)

not usually into black boats but thats gorgeous


----------



## Carey Parsons (Mar 27, 2018)

Took her out on Priest Lake this weekend with my son for a shakedown. 400lbs between the two of us and light load of fishing equipment....ran from the Dam down the lake for about 7 miles and back hitting 24MPH in light to smooth conditions...smooth and stable...Sukuki was smooth and quiet. Crossed some larger boat wakes without a problem. We both were fly fishing and standing...as others have noted, very stable and glided around easily using the MinnKota PowerGlide 55 wireless pilot which is sweet.....very happy with this first outing


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

What HP is the Suzuki?


----------



## Carey Parsons (Mar 27, 2018)

dranrab said:


> What HP is the Suzuki?


20


----------

